# Christians in a fist fight in Jerusalem



## SolaGratia (Apr 21, 2008)

An Armenian Priest vs. a Greek Orthodox priest 

Christians clash at Jesus' tomb on Orthodox Palm Sunday - Yahoo! News

Very Sad!


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 21, 2008)

honestly, Im not surprised. 






Yea id love to go see those places just for the experience. But then again last time i checked it was "Spirit and Truth" not "Spirit, Truth, and location"


----------



## Hippo (Apr 21, 2008)

I was chilling out on the beach at Taba last year (on the Red sea in Egypt) and I saw that you could go on a day trip to Jerusalem, I immediatly thought that this was too good an opportunity to miss so for $240 I got on a bus and spent a day poking round Jerusalem.

The bus was packed with roman catholics who were almost in tears when we got to the Church of the Holy Sephulcre and found that it was closed for the day. 

Now I would have liked to see the church, it is very historical, but to expect some form of religious experience from a physical location is just plain wrong.


----------

